# Nachrüstung Remote Lockout Race ONE 2017 - Fox 32 Float Performance



## paul90 (4. September 2017)

Moin ich hab mal eine Frage:
Ich würde mir gerne ein Race One 2017 zulegen, allerdings möchte ich nicht auf einen Remote Lockout der Gabel verzichten.
Zur Nachrüstung habe ich bei FOX hier folgenden Hinweis gefunden:


> NUR für Kartuschen mit schwarzer Kompressions Nadel


Link: http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-REMOTE-KIT/Service-Set--2017-Grip-Remote--Topcap-Interface-Parts.html

Meine Frage nun:

Hab ich mir da die richtige TopCap zur Gabel rausgesucht/Ist der Hinweis somit richtig?
Gibt es eine Aussage welche Kartuschen (silber/schwarz) bei den Gabeln von den Cube Bikes verbaut wurden?
Vielleicht weiß ja irgendwer was.
Vielen Dank


----------



## paul90 (5. September 2017)

Okay, das bestellte Cube ist eingetroffen und natürlich musste ich als erstes unter die Kappe gucken...
wie befürchtet ist unter der Topcap eine silberne Nadel zum Vorschein gekommen.
Morgen werde ich mich noch einmal mit Fox auseinander setzten ob man diese Nadel tauschen kann, ansonsten muss das Gute Stück leider wieder zurück 
Bei anderen Lösungsvorschlägen, immer raus damit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul90 (5. September 2017)

Okay, ich hab mir gerade die einbau Anleitung für die TopCap angeschaut, dort steht:


> NOTE: Non-Remote Grip dampers *cannot be converted *to be used with a remote lever.



Von daher geht das Bike zurück und ich bin wieder auf der Suche...


----------



## DaKing (6. September 2017)

paul90 schrieb:


> Von daher geht das Bike zurück und ich bin wieder auf der Suche...



Ich hätte hier eine Rock Shox Reba RL 29 incl. Remote übrig aus dem Reaction Race falls du willst.


----------



## paul90 (6. September 2017)

Ich habe eine Antwort von Fox bekommen. Anscheinend kann man doch umrüsten, allerdings muss dafür die Gabel einmal auseinander und die Kartusche geöffnet werden.
Dafür benötigt man

Topcap Remote 820-05-235-kit
Hebel 820-07-127


----------



## DaKing (6. September 2017)

Man kann bei Fox mehr oder weniger alles auf alles umrüsten, es ist nur eine Geldfrage. 
Wenn du unbedingt bei einem 1000 EUR Bike 150+ EUR in eine Gabel Remote investieren willst nur zu, muss jeder selbst wissen was ihm wichtig ist


----------



## paul90 (6. September 2017)

Ja, dass es nichts geschenkt gibt ist klar, schreib mir doch was du für die Reba haben willst


----------

